# Couple of questions about RnL



## catmanzr (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey guys. I been thinking about getting back into racing after 10+ years of being out of it. I've won multiple Mars championships on the dirt and am feeling the need to pick up a radio again. I want to get into touring cars and run at the RnL track in Portage, MI. I was planning on buying a JRXS but need to know a few things about batteries and brushless set-ups. 

Are the 3600 & 3700 legal to run there?

Are the brushless set-ups legal also? 

I would like to know if both of these things are Roar legal and if not do they still run them at RnL? I assume if they are currently not roar legal they will be very soon.

Thanks,
Dan Fisher  

P.S. 
can somebody e-mail me Keith Hamiltons phone number at [email protected]


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Assuming they use ROAR rules, brushless motors are legal in Modified class only. There currently isn't a brushless motor (that I know of) that performs like a stock motor, although I have run the Novak 4300 in a touring car and it performs like an average (but not great) 19-turn.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Are the 3600 & 3700 legal to run there?
*YES*
Are the brushless set-ups legal also? 
*WE WILL RUN AS SMALL AS 4 CARS IF THEY HAVE A SIMILAR SET-UP*
*but yes brushless is fine in mod*

so far ive seen lots of stock motors practing there, quite a few 19 turn too.
but rnl will offer all classes of racing.

*Sundays (roadcourse)*
touring
12th scale
18th scale
mod / stock
19 turn

*Wed (oval)*
touring
Pan cars (10th and 12th)
Brushless Outlaw mod truck <--fun
mod / stock
19 turn

*Sat (stadium)*
truck
buggy
18th scale
mod / stock
19 turn

First race is Sun sept 18th doors open at 10am
-please odorless traction compound only
www.hobby-sports.com
269-349-7686

hope i could help
Loony :freak: 
Track announcer

track layout for this weekend
(layout changes every week)


----------

